# just a reminder on safety



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25693606-29277,00.html


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

jono - if you don;t mind, a few lines on what the article is about would be helpful just so that we know what the link is to...

for the record,this is for the guy who went missing while paddling his surf ski a few weeks ago..


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't drive a car without the seat belt on
Don't ride the bike without the helmet on 
Don't go Yak'n without the PDF on
Don't leave home without my pants on


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

CatfishKeith said:


> Don't drive a car without the seat belt on
> Don't ride the bike without the helmet on
> Don't go Yak'n without the PDF on
> Don't leave home without my pants on


All these bloody DON'TS :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

deano199 said:


> CatfishKeith said:
> 
> 
> > Don't drive a car without the seat belt on
> ...


Thats true Deano the world is full of dont do this and dont do that, but in this case its all safety. That poor lad.


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

CatfishKeith said:


> Don't leave home without my pants on


So that's why ive been getting some weird looks. :shock:


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

CatfishKeith said:


> Don't drive a car without the seat belt on


Now i get why ill never pass the test to get my P's, I do everything else right but just constantly forget my seatlbelt.


CatfishKeith said:


> Don't ride the bike without the helmet on


And thats why the policeman gave me funny looks the other day on the way to work, I take warmth over saftey thank you very much ;-)


----------

